# Latrodectus Pallidus



## Splintercell (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello,

Here is some first hand information about the Latrodectus Pallidus 
also known as the white widow spider (Israel).
(I have Latrodectus Pallidus spiders myself.)
They are the most amasing hunters I have seen 
(in the latrodectus family I mean)
The female has brown, yellowisch legs and head(with darker spots on the joints of the legs) and a complete white, shiny body with 4 spots/markings on it (little tiny brown dots, very little).
The hourglas marking is Yellow, brownisch, like seen on L. Geometricus spec.
The male is likewise but it has darker spots on the joints of the leggs (darkbrown).
The spider builds a real cool web. It has a retraet at the top 
and a sort of platform in the middle of the web. When active, the spider sits(hangs)on this horizontal platform to hunt. From this platform there are hanging some few singel "ropes" who are under tension (via construction of the web)
and have some sticky residue at the endings
(close to the attachment of the "rope" on the ground)
When a criquet touches this sticky part, the trap will go of and lift the criquet into the air where it stays glued to the wire and is helpless, since it can not touch the ground. 
Now, the L. Palidus comes and does here thing.
The L. Pallidus is very shy. Sometimes, even when I just open the container each spider is in, they let themselve drop immidiatly. Also, they do not attack pray that is larger then themself.Things that cant be liftet arn't attacked. (unless you let the pray fall into the net and the spider is verry hungry, of course)
They live in Israel. Atleast, that is where my L. pallides spec. come from.
They prefer 28 to 35 degrees CELCIUS (not fahrenheit!!!) at day and about 20 degrees CELCIUS !!! at night. Of course they prefer shadow and darkness, like every Latrodectus. The bite is relatively harmless. A bit is less toxic than the L. geometricus; so... it's harmless, but still very painfull!!!  

I hope to have given you al some usefull information.
If you have questions, don't hasitate to ask.
Kind regards from Belgium, Tom.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice! A picture of them would be very nice


----------



## Venom (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info on L. pallidus SplinterCell! We don't hear too much about them here in the states.


----------



## Tony (Aug 16, 2006)

http://images.google.com/images?q=Latrodectus+Pallidus&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## Steven (Aug 17, 2006)

nice to see other Belgium Latrodectus fans  

welcome !


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 17, 2006)

*Pallidus Pics*

Hello,

I have just a small Webcam; but hey, later today I will 
make some nice pics and put them here online.

kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello,

Here are 2 pictures of one of my subadult female Latrodectus Pallidus spiders.
I know, the quality is bad, but it is just a simple small webcam.
I have some more pics (better, but not SUPER) but they are about
225 KB and this forum only accepts pics up to 100 KB, so ...problem.
How can I convert them to 100 KB instead of the 225 KB?
Well, enough schatter,... here are the pics.

PS: I will make some other pictures soon.
Maybee tomorrow if I have the time.

Greetz,  Tom.


----------



## jarrell (Aug 17, 2006)

nice splinter cell. dont see this often in the hobbzy. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 18, 2006)

She´s a beauty, congratz 
Maybe bad quality but from a webcam i think thats good quality :clap: 
I use Photoshop to get the pics smaller. Use some program like that or you could ask someone else to do that for you. 
I like the looks of Pallidus more than Mactans! 
If only i could get my hands on those :drool:


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 18, 2006)

*Latrodectus Pallidus Subadult Male*

Hi,

Here is a pic of the subadult male Latrodectus I have.

Thanks for the nice comments of ya all  ;-)
It is really a wonderfull spider.

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,
That snare/trap that they build sounds very interesting.  Very cool. 
Jon


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,

Yes it is  ;-)
If there is any interest,
I can make a picture of her web
and put it online on this tread.

Kind regards,  Tom.




			
				Jonathan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> That snare/trap that they build sounds very interesting.  Very cool.
> Jon


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 18, 2006)

That would be very nice  
It´s a shame that i could only get my hands on L. Mactans and L. Menavodi because when i look at your pics, i like what i see! So please feel free to post pics and info about those, you have atleast 1 fan


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 26, 2006)

*Latrodectus Pallidus Nest/Web.*

Hello,

I promised to make a few pictures of the L. Pallidus web.
However, in the last 2 weeks I have been up every night to
watch this awsome spider and take the pictures promised and...
a problem has occured.
It seems that the pallidus I have, make 2 differtent webs. 
(in fact it is just one and the same, I'llexplain later)
In the tread above, I alreaddy explained how the web works(and looks)
However, since I put al my Pallidus specimen in a larger Container
I have observed an other method wich is slightly different.

Here is an attemt to explain the function (both):
I have to revieuw the metod mentionned earlier in this tread.

So, the Pallidus does build a retrait, as mentionned.
Therefor it beginns to build a sort of web at the place she wants here retrait.
When spun a couple of strings, she starts to decend with her rope, from her retrait to the ground. Everytime the pallidus lets itself down, it touches the ground with her behind and glews some wood-,sand-, and other parts on her sticky rope.Than, she gets back up, to here retrait, where she takes the glewy string (with some sand and wood, etc..; glewed on it)from behind her
and puts it in here retrait wher she shapes it like she wants.
If the retrait is readdy, it looks like a sort of cocon.
It gets larger how lower you go. It is about 2 or 3 cm long and the spider fits completely in this retrait where she sits at the top al the time aacept when hunting. (it is really thick, you cant see the spider throuw it because of al the particels sand, wood,etc.. attached to the web.
Now, the difference:   She does not build a horizontal platform.
It just looked like that in those small containers.
I will explain the rest by pictures since it gets complicated to explain now:

see pictures on next tread:

Kind regards, Tom.


----------



## sammyp (Aug 26, 2006)

Very interesting species, and web by the sounds of it.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 26, 2006)

*pallidus web*

Hi,

Here is a design of it.
The real web pictures will follow soon.

kind regards.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 26, 2006)

*more pallidus pic's.*

Hi,

Here are some more pics of my pallidus.
I hope the quality is good enough.

Kind regards, Tom.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 27, 2006)

*Pics of Latrodectus Pallidus retraite and web.*

Hello,

Here are the first pics from the web of my L. Pallidus.
Including retraite, hunting and mating area.
I believe it are the first pics of a L. Pallidus web ever!!!

Kind regards,  Tom Simons.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 27, 2006)

*Pallidus web*

So,

What do you all think about this?

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 29, 2006)

that is pretty similar to how most of the L. heserpus webs i see are. the major difference is that in the wild hesperus find location with a built in retreat so they don't build one like that. 

i have never seen much debris in hesperus webs, actually

great pics, diagrams, and spiders


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2006)

Splintercell said:
			
		

> I believe it are the first pics of a L. Pallidus web ever!!!


not the first pix of L.pallidus-web i've seen  
i had some pictures of their natural habitat in the Middle East,
i'll look them up  

here's one of the females i've kept and bred in the past.







PS: Splintercell, since you're also located in Belgium,
Hoe zit het met de VLAREM2 voorschriften in Hasselt ?


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 29, 2006)

Beste Steve,

De latrodectus Pallidus is niet tot mild giftig!!!
Hij wordt zelfs onder de Haplopelma lividum geclassificieerd qua giftigheid. VLAREM2 voorschriften, OOK IN HASSELT, hebben alleen betrekking op GIFTIGE EN GEVAARLIJKLE DIEREN.
Bij Latrodectus Pallidus is dit dus niet van toepassing.
Sorry, kan hier echt niet om lachen!!! Als je niks positiefs toe te voegen hebt, laat het dan!!! Of check eerst je bronnen.  Trouwens, ik heb gezegd: Foto's van een pallidus habitat. De pic van jou toont een pop. Niet meer en niet minder (wel een mooie foto moet ik zeggen!).
Ik heb het nest en alles gefotografeerd. Ik doe tenminste moeite mijn kennis te delen met anderen.
Die foto's van jou kan ik ook ergens afhalen (ze kunnen natuurlijk ook echt van jou zijn, dat wil ik nog in het midden laten...)

I thought this arachnoboard was to share information, 
not to start getting sarcastic at each other???

(I wrote this since "Steven" asked me if I was in order with the Belgian law for keeping my L. Pallidus. VLAREM2 is a law concerning poisonous animals! Latrodectus pallidus isn't considerd as a dangerous or "very" poisonous animal such as Latrodectus Mactans . If you have Mactans, than the VLAREM2 law is important!!!... Anyway, Steven should mind his own business (concerning law's I mean, any kind of good or new info on these spiders or other latrodectus specimen however is always welcome. (ook van jou, steven!) 
Just so that all of you know what I wrote in Dutch  ;-)

Greetz,  Tom.


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 30, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> that is pretty similar to how most of the L. heserpus webs i see are. the major difference is that in the wild hesperus find location with a built in retreat so they don't build one like that.
> 
> i have never seen much debris in hesperus webs, actually
> 
> great pics, diagrams, and spiders


Hello,
I didn't know that,... interesting!!!
Question: Does the Hesperus take a location that
is already big enough to fit the adult spider, 
or does the spider surches for new retraite-locations if she gets older.
One of my pallidus build here first retraite in a whole in some wood.
When she got bigger, she left that hole and built a "normal" ;-)  pallidus retraite as seen on the pics.

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## Steven (Aug 30, 2006)

Splintercell said:
			
		

> De latrodectus Pallidus is niet tot mild giftig!!!
> Hij wordt zelfs onder de Haplopelma lividum geclassificieerd qua giftigheid.


Where did you get that information and can you redirect me to an URL or article ?


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> VLAREM2 voorschriften, OOK IN HASSELT, hebben alleen betrekking op GIFTIGE EN GEVAARLIJKLE DIEREN.
> Bij Latrodectus Pallidus is dit dus niet van toepassing.


The Belgian law doesn't make a difference on the specie level,... genus Latrodectus is on the list, not the different specie.


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> Sorry, kan hier echt niet om lachen!!! Als je niks positiefs toe te voegen hebt, laat het dan!!!


chill out, don't take it personally  


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> Of check eerst je bronnen.


If you got your spiders directly from Israel i think i know your sources, If you're talking about sources concerning the Belgian law, i invite you to the Sit-Wis (Belgian Spider society) meeting this saterday. (02-09-06) in Ghent and we'll discuss it with the group.


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> Ik doe tenminste moeite mijn kennis te delen met anderen. Die foto's van jou kan ik ook ergens afhalen (ze kunnen natuurlijk ook echt van jou zijn, dat wil ik nog in het midden laten...)


So you're accusing me not to share any knowledge with other members and posting someone elses pictures ? :wall: :wall: :wall: 
thanx for the insult :evil: :evil: :evil: 


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> I thought this arachnoboard was to share information,
> not to start getting sarcastic at each other???


Never had the intention to be sarcastic, 
Your quote:


			
				Splintercell said:
			
		

> I believe it are the first pics of a L. Pallidus web ever!!!


made me laugh actually,... i don't know how many years you're keeping Latrodectus spec. but the recent imports of L.pallidus earlier this year are def. not the first,.. this spec. has been around before,... and i remember seeing pictures of their web before,... so again,... don't take it personally,...

That's all


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 30, 2006)

Well this WAS an interesting thread and since i haven´t seen much of _L. Pallidus_ or it´s webs i enjoyed the information and pictures. Thanks Splintercell 
Hoping to get myself some (here people only have _L. Mactans _and _L. Menavodi_...  ).


----------



## Splintercell (Aug 30, 2006)

*Pallidus*



			
				CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Well this WAS an interesting thread ...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## CaptainChaos (Aug 30, 2006)

Well everybody has bad days and so on. I just like the info and pictures here of L. Pallidus.

Nice pictures Tom, both spiders and webs are nice 
Hopefully you find those pics of their natural habitat Steven 

Since you seem to be the only Pallidus people here, please do continue this thread. I think that there are many that find these interesting since they aren´t as common as many other widows are. 

Cheers


----------



## mackids (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought someone might be interested in this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SPIDER-SCORPION...oryZ4755QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

its a set of stamps from kazakhastan that includes the Pallidus among others


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi,
Those are great shots.  I love specialized adaptions like that!!!  These animals never stop amazing me!
 Jon


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 27, 2006)

hi, please don´t beat me, but to me L. pallidus is the most ugliest widow ever..


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 28, 2006)

*palli*



Improver said:


> hi, please don´t beat me, but to me L. pallidus is the most ugliest widow ever..


Hi@Improver,

Hey, no problem.
It is like they say in Russia:

_"Ha BKYC, Ha tsBET TOBápischtsji HeT!"_
(or something like that  ;-)
"About taste and color, there are no friends."
Meaning that everyone has it's own taste.

There are indeed more beautifull latrodecti and other spiders.
However, I find the retraite building of this spec. so
inceredible that, to me, this makes her very special.
She is one of my favorit latrodecti.

Her looks are far from beeing spectecular though, I admit  ;-)

Greetz,  Tom.


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 28, 2006)

*New Latrodectus Pallidus pic's*

Hi,

Just wanted to share some new pic's with you all.
The pics are photographed as if the camera would be the floor.
(That is not the way I toke the pics, I held the spider up.
It's just to let ya know how to see the greater picture.)

Greetz,  Tom.


----------



## pandinus (Sep 28, 2006)

Improver said:


> hi, please don´t beat me, but to me L. pallidus is the most ugliest widow ever..


*BEAT*

certainly not the most attractive, but deffinitely not ugly


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 29, 2006)

stop it my butt hurts already LOL
Here some info I got from a friend who imported L. pallidus:
He got them with their housnings, which were also covered with debris. In their webs there were pieces of other spiders, scorpions (up to 3cm length) and even Solifugidae found. Seems like those little guys eat everything they can get..
Wild cought L. pallidus are very difficult to keep under normal conditions, you have to keep the temperature at least over 30°C, or they´ll fall of their branch faster than I´ll be beaten up when saying that L. pallidus are ugly at arachnocon...
The CBs of this species seem to be more tolerant for low temperatures.


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 29, 2006)

*Plallidus.*

Hi,

I keep some spec. on 25 °C and some on 30 °C.
Both do just fine, however I have to say, 
the once at 30 °C do better ;-)
They grow faster and eat more.
I didn't know that the spec. was so sensitive about temperature.
I will keep an eye on it.
Thanks for the tip  ;-)

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## buthus (Sep 29, 2006)

I think they are absolutely fabulous! :}   
I cant wait to get my hands on some!!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Sep 29, 2006)

hi tom, as I wrote the: The problem regarding temp. only occured at wild caught  L. pallidus. Their offspring is more tolerant to lower temps


----------



## Splintercell (Sep 29, 2006)

*pallidus*



Improver said:


> hi tom, as I wrote the: The problem regarding temp. only occured at wild caught  L. pallidus. Their offspring is more tolerant to lower temps


Sorry, misunderstood you.
You are wright.
Wild caught spec. are sensitive o temp.

Greetz,  Tom.


----------

